# Lost rope in Bailey



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

A throw rope was lost yesterday in Deer Creek rapid about 10 yards below the entrance move. It was a yellow/red rope with yellow bag and locked biner attached.

Searched the rapid and run out for a long time and could not locate it. Will continue search next time (Friday). 

I was the one who dropped the wrong end, huge foul, 10,000 apologies.

Good chance to re-emphasize how important it is not to do stupid $h!t like this...ropes in rivers=very bad. Sorry again. D.


----------



## wnccreeker (Apr 23, 2007)

Or to do stupid shit like flipping over while you're trying to get out of your boat above the rapid and swim... 

my bad


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

*Rope recovered*

Lost rope was recovered today from Deer Creek rapid thanks to Deepstroke.

Muchas Gracias Hombre!!!


----------



## wnccreeker (Apr 23, 2007)

Well done. That was my friend's rope. It has his phone number and everything on it, but I can probably go pick it up since I was the one borrowing it from him. Give me a call. 

-Rick
828-335-8989




funkins said:


> Lost rope was recovered today from Deer Creek rapid thanks to Deepstroke.
> 
> Muchas Gracias Hombre!!!


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Actually, Deepsouthpaddler made the recovery with a wire he fashioned into a hook that just happened to be right there on the shore. And I think it might have been Phillip's eagle eye that spotted it. In any case, it's good to know that it's out of the river.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

No worries. . . accidents will happen. With runs like Gore, Bailey and Blackrock being run fairly regularly it is always a good idea to post when a deployed rope is lost in a rapid. Eventhough I didn't see the post, Deepstroke verified that you did post about the rope. Good job, that is all you can really do. I heard about a guy getting killed in Gore from a deployed rope so I always keep my eyes open for safety hazaards. fortunately the bag was bobbing with the surging current right below the house sized boulder on river left. The rope was intact but fully deployed.

On another note, are you related to Dr. Tim and Sarah Judkins from the VA Hospital?

Kent





funkins said:


> A throw rope was lost yesterday in Deer Creek rapid about 10 yards below the entrance move. It was a yellow/red rope with yellow bag and locked biner attached.
> 
> Searched the rapid and run out for a long time and could not locate it. Will continue search next time (Friday).
> 
> ...


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks again for finding the rope...huge relief for me. I've always been scared of getting hung up on one and was worried that someone might get killed by my jackassery.

As a matter of fact, I am related to the Judki Doctors. Tim is my twin brother. Wish he could spend more time boating and less time doctoring, but such is life. 

How do you know them?


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

funkins said:


> ...huge relief for me. I've always been scared of getting hung up on one and was worried that someone might get killed by my jackassery.


That is a big relief...now I can laugh a little more at the rope jackassery that was goin on that day.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm an RN in the surgical ICU at the VA. 





funkins said:


> Thanks again for finding the rope...huge relief for me. I've always been scared of getting hung up on one and was worried that someone might get killed by my jackassery.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I am related to the Judki Doctors. Tim is my twin brother. Wish he could spend more time boating and less time doctoring, but such is life.
> 
> How do you know them?


----------

